# Squirrel hunting



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

There ain't all that much to hunt when you live in the city except some squirrels LOL! Bella has some crazy prey drive and I would love and outlet for her to hunt. Times like these I wish I lived in the country because I would love to hunt with her. I think little Bella would make a nice catch dog JMO. She's pretty feisty with the birds to LMAO! Here she is hunting in the yard. She literally jumped about 6 feet up the side of the garage wall trying to get the little vermin. I have to get a video but here are a few pics for now just looking for the little suckers :roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She has an awesome body, Bernie gets tithe squirrel a minute too late lol they probably just sit on the branch and laugh at him lol there is a neighborhood cat that keeps invading our yard at night Bernie has been quite close to catching it. I'm not sure if he would hurt since he lives with cats but since it's a strange cat it might be a different story.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> She has an awesome body, Bernie gets tithe squirrel a minute too late lol they probably just sit on the branch and laugh at him lol there is a neighborhood cat that keeps invading our yard at night Bernie has been quite close to catching it. I'm not sure if he would hurt since he lives with cats but since it's a strange cat it might be a different story.


Thanks David  I work her out every morning rain or shine! We do alot of walk/jogging. I am in great shape so she has no choice but to follow my lead  I don't do lawn ornaments or couch potato's LOL! I had a GSD/Husky cross who would catch squirrels when we would hike like it was nothing. He would shake them up a bit and once I said "drop it" he would let them go. Sometimes they moved and sometimes not  Bella came close the other night to catching one but she just missed it by a tail LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY Bella is sooo pretty  So funny about the squirrels, that really is the only form or prey in the city, besides skunks which SUCK when they get caught, lol. Love the one of her checking out the window, lol, like hey, who is in there?


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

bella is in amazing shape!
i live on ranch style property and my JRT loves to stalk and hunt lizards birds and gophers, he has great prey drive. i wish my pitbull had his drive haha 
Anyways bella looks like she would be an amazing hunter, i would love to see her in action


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Bella in top shape she looks nice and tight. I can relate to squirrel drive, onyx climbed a tree and crushed one. Then ran one down when it couldnt find the escape route


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> YAY Bella is sooo pretty  So funny about the squirrels, that really is the only form or prey in the city, besides skunks which SUCK when they get caught, lol. Love the one of her checking out the window, lol, like hey, who is in there?


Thanks Ames! And yes, she was looking in the window for the squirrel LOL! 


pittylove77 said:


> bella is in amazing shape!
> i live on ranch style property and my JRT loves to stalk and hunt lizards birds and gophers, he has great prey drive. i wish my pitbull had his drive haha
> Anyways bella looks like she would be an amazing hunter, i would love to see her in action


Thanks pittylove! 


00 S/C Lightning said:


> Bella in top shape she looks nice and tight. I can relate to squirrel drive, onyx climbed a tree and crushed one. Then ran one down when it couldnt find the escape route


Thanks Lightning. She is solid and tight. She is only a puppy to  just turned 10 months. I love her thick thighs and blocky figure  Crazy Onyx crushing squirrels lol!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

btw love the new signature! 
Looks great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's such a beautiful girl, she's looking amazing!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous. Kane's making googoo eyes at her right now. 

Kane would love to be able to catch a squirrel! So far though, he's only caught a mole while we were out walking. Snatched it up before I knew what was going on. I only heard the squeak as he gulped it down, lol. He didn't even bother to chew it!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Bella looks awesome. I'm sure she'll get one of those squirrels one day.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> btw love the new signature!
> Looks great


 Thanks  I still need to tweek it though 



kg420 said:


> She's such a beautiful girl, she's looking amazing!


Thanks KG!  We are working on looking even better 


k8nkane said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous. Kane's making googoo eyes at her right now.
> 
> Kane would love to be able to catch a squirrel! So far though, he's only caught a mole while we were out walking. Snatched it up before I knew what was going on. I only heard the squeak as he gulped it down, lol. He didn't even bother to chew it!


 TY  Bella thinks Kane is a cutie patootie too!



aus_staffy said:


> Bella looks awesome. I'm sure she'll get one of those squirrels one day.


Thanks Aus, She is working on it. I'm sure she hopes so to


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

10 months thats it. Wait for 2-4 years. She is going to look like the incredable hulk aka bella. Share your workouts girl


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> 10 months thats it. Wait for 2-4 years. She is going to look like the incredable hulk aka bella. Share your workouts girl


Yup! If she fills out like her mom she will be a little tank lol! Bella just hit the 47 lb mark.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL.. indie is goo goo eyed over 'em, too! We got a couple squirrel tails for the flirt pole, too.. so that hasn't helped one bit! Bella is looking FREAKING AWESOME, BTW.  But you already knew that! haha


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

they have tasty legs, you just need a bunch to make a meal =(


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

she looks great! little squirrel bastards! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> LOL.. indie is goo goo eyed over 'em, too! We got a couple squirrel tails for the flirt pole, too.. so that hasn't helped one bit! Bella is looking FREAKING AWESOME, BTW.  But you already knew that! haha


Thanks girl  I'm going to start on the flirt pole with Bella soon and a squirrel tail is perfect for that 


zohawn said:


> they have tasty legs, you just need a bunch to make a meal =(


 Ewwww! You ate squirrels?



performanceknls said:


> she looks great! little squirrel bastards! lol


Thanks Lisa  You should have seen her on our hike today in the woods....girl didn't know what to do LOL! Squirrels, rabbits and chipmunks all over the place. She was nutso :hammer:


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> she looks great! little squirrel bastards! lol


hahah :rofl:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks girl  I'm going to start on the flirt pole with Bella soon and a squirrel tail is perfect for that
> Ewwww! You ate squirrels?
> 
> Thanks Lisa  You should have seen her on our hike today in the woods....girl didn't know what to do LOL! Squirrels, rabbits and chipmunks all over the place. She was nutso :hammer:


lol, yeah. theyre good just small.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

another thing you can do with the flirt pole with the squirrel tail is order some scent from a hunting store and spray it on the squirrel tail. you can get just about any scent you want 
National scent company http://www.nationalscentcompany.com/documents/PDF%20Retail%20Catalog.pdf


----------

